# How to achieve "flat" black & whites



## lisa_13 (Jun 11, 2011)

I know that these are probably technically "wrong" but I love the way these flat black and whites look, but I can't seem to achieve this look with Photoshop. Any tips from anyone on how to get this look?

If "flat" is the wrong term to describe these, what I'm looking for is contrast, but with shadows not quite black and highlights not quite white. Here are some examples:

http://4ormat-asset.s3.amazonaws.com/resources/209304/0x400_1298998713.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/5741458332_33a3fa14df_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2694/5740906293_f28d44ac0e_b.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like the contrast was turned down.


----------



## KenC (Jun 11, 2011)

There are a lot of ways to do this.  One is to change the output values in Levels from 0 & 255 to e.g., 40 and 220.  Another is to pull down the highlight end in Curves and pull up the shadow end and play with the curve shape until it looks the way you want it.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 12, 2011)

KenC hits upon the two ways that this would be the easiest to achieve. On the last photo, for example, the guy's hair is just one big, black mass--you cannot see any detail in the hair. That's what'll happen if the output level on the black point slider (the "black eyedropper, on the left") is boosted from say 0 to 40...the blacks will "plug up".


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 12, 2011)

the are not 'flat'. they just have few middle tones


----------



## lisa_13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I had been playing with levels before and not liking the outcome, but the curves as KenC suggested is working for me!


----------

